# GANDALF STYLE - Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE () M/V



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2012)

OK...that was pretty good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

It was OK but the Klingon one was a WHOLE lot better


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2012)

Agreed .  I think it was an 'expended resources' issue that made the difference tho' ... and a rather fine red-head in a powder blue uniform .


----------

